#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  make simple calculator using logic gates

## keyur

Que.
How we make simple calculator using logic gates?





  Similar Threads: Logic Gates books on logic gates Nanocell Logic Gates For Molecular Computing PPT PDF Seminar Report & Presentation Java application simple calculator C program code of simple logic gates results on leds through parallel ports

----------


## smith

i suggest that you should find this installer "Proteus" this will help you expedite your knowledge in electronics circuitry. beside in the sample project of this installer you will see all basic circuitry including this simple calculator. you can simulate any circuit you want then produce a PCB lay-out. you can even test your programmable IC.

----------

